# 2 - Bow Tie Issues (Fitment and a Knot)



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, would love some help or advice here as this is my first time doing this. 

So i made my bow ties / dutchman joints, and hollowed out their new homes today but i was wondering. Most of them are pretty snug and i'll have to lightly hammer them in, but this one just slides right in, super easy. Is that going to be a problem??? I'm going to epoxy around the edges of all the joints but was just concerned about this piece. (First pics)



















Second Issue I have is, I was going to put a bow tie joint through this slightly cracking knot. However when i started the process the knot was so dry and brittle that it started flaking around the initial chisel scoring. So I stopped. I pretty scared to continue with that so I thought I'd see what you guys though and see if there was another solution. Should I just leave it as is? Fill it with epoxy? Eventually I'll re-sand the whole table and I presume I can sand down some of the excess amounts of epoxy right? Here's the knot in question.










Thanks again guys. Def. appreciate any help or thoughts. I'll post up more pics soon!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No man I think it looks good. Looks like you already started on the knot. I don't see a problem with that. As far as not fitting tight. It's ok. I just glue them in and fill gaps with saw dust and glue. Let dry, then sand. Your good to go. Looks great 
What wood is the bow ties?


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Dominick said:


> No man I think it looks good. Looks like you already started on the knot. I don't see a problem with that. As far as not fitting tight. It's ok. I just glue them in and fill gaps with saw dust and glue. Let dry, then sand. Your good to go. Looks great
> What wood is the bow ties?


Ok thanks! Appreciate the response!

I totally forgot the name of the bow tie wood. I'm going to go back to the shop and find out though, it was in a small $5 / lb bin and was super dense so I thought it'd work nice with the softer redwood.

So you think the knot is ok?? Do you see where the knot is cracking on the edges? Mainly on the bottom right hand side. I'm worried that if i continue in on it it'll start crumbling around the edges and look bad / not clean?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your doing fine. As far as the knot. The only thing 
Is it will be harder to cut out. I usually like the looks of knots. I would of left it. But that's ok what you did. Wood can still check even if you have a bow tie in it. It just helps to stabilize the checks.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

yea! dang i just rushed into it, was thinking of leaving it myself but was worried about the crack going through it. =\ bah. Is there any way to salvage it without just finishing off the bow tie joint very carefully? Ie. filling it with epoxy? I don't mind the few 'hatchet' marks I've put in it to be honest, i'd rather have those then a nasty looking edge around my bow tie joints.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> yea! dang i just rushed into it, was thinking of leaving it myself but was worried about the crack going through it. =\ bah. Is there any way to salvage it without just finishing off the bow tie joint very carefully? Ie. filling it with epoxy? I don't mind the few 'hatchet' marks I've put in it to be honest, i'd rather have those then a nasty looking edge around my bow tie joints.


If you haven't routed out the bow tie. Just leave it. Those small chisel marks may come out when you sand it.

Another thing is this bowtie flush with the bottom? If so, next time I would router out a little deeper so you don't have to sand down to much.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't, what you see is all i've done on it. Got worried so i just quit right there. heh. Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> I haven't, what you see is all i've done on it. Got worried so i just quit right there. heh. Thanks


Well it's up to you then. Either way it's fine.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome thanks. If i decide to keep it as is....do you think i should put a thin layer of epoxy over it? Or just keep it as is?

Thanks again!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> awesome thanks. If i decide to keep it as is....do you think i should put a thin layer of epoxy over it? Or just keep it as is?
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't use epoxy. I would leave it. That's just me.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

ah ok. So do you use epoxy / wood glue, or anything on your bow tie joints? I was told to use epoxy mixed with dust from my sander?


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I don't use epoxy. I would leave it. That's just me.


I'm going to put in a couple of bow ties into my walnut table tomorrow, so I'm curious too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't use epoxy. I use wood glue. Its totally up to you.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

cool, any particular reason why? or just what you've always used?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> cool, any particular reason why? or just what you've always used?


No real particular reason. Just rather use glue. That's all I need.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

ah cool, thanks for all your help tonight! =)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> ah cool, thanks for all your help tonight! =)


No problem. Glad I could help. Can't wait to see a finish on there when done.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

me too! I'm hoping the bow tie's will stain slightly different than the redwood creating a little contrast (since i couldn't find dark walnut for the bow ties).

Tonight or tomorrow I'm gonna make a progression thread if i can get all my pics in order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> me too! I'm hoping the bow tie's will stain slightly different than the redwood creating a little contrast (since i couldn't find dark walnut for the bow ties).
> 
> Tonight or tomorrow I'm gonna make a progression thread if i can get all my pics in order. :thumbsup:


Your not staining that are you? Hope not. 
The bowties are truly lighter, so they will finish lighter than the redwood. 
Just tell me your not putting on stain.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

not sure yet, we might stain it something a tad darker, or simply just put on some osmo top oil. it does look super nice as is so not 100% sure yet


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

barnabaas said:


> not sure yet, we might stain it something a tad darker, or simply just put on some osmo top oil. it does look super nice as is so not 100% sure yet


No stain. Save the stain for cheap wood and cheap projects. Not for what your doing. You'll thank me later.


----------

